# Want to know the price of some items



## jonhultgren (May 10, 2009)

Hello, I am not a model train enthusiast but while cleaning my room I have found some rail cars and buildings that were my brothers which he purchased at least 15 years ago. I was thinking about possibly trying to sell them, or at least find out if they are worth anything as my brother no longer builds with model trains. 

So far I have found 4 cars and 3 buildings.

Three of the cars are are labeled as Con-Cor PS-2 3-bay "pink" hoppers Albert City CO-OP #001-001962. Printed on the Side of the cars it says Albert City Coop Iowa as albert city is a town here in iowa.

The other car is an Atlas brand with this written on the end of the box: 31591 - 2 Bay PS-2 Chicago & Northwestern. This one doesn't say the scale but judging from wheels it appears to the same scale as the other cars although this one is only 2/3s the length.

All the cars are still in the original boxes they came it it seems.

The Three buildings are all N-Scale.

The First Building is a Walthers Cornerstone Series ADM Grain Elevator Includes 8 Storage Silos with Headhouse and full-color Decals, model number 933-3226. The building is still in the box and takes up 8-1/8 " x 5-7/8".

The Next building is a Micro Engineering Company model Transworld Truck Terminal n Scale 55-002 and its still in the box as well. Thats all the info there is on the box.

The last item is a Micro engineering Company model "Murphy Manufacturing N Scale 55-001. This one has been been assembled but still has the box and the remaining detail pieces. 

If anyone could help me out with how much they might be worth I would appreciate it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Grain Silo add ons are 20 bucks and currently out of stock at walthers with the model number you gave. link


----------



## jonhultgren (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for that link. however looks like I mistyped that model number the correct number is 933-3225 being the actual grain elevator and not an add-on, which is good for me as that is $40.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Walthers is still selling some of the same stuff that they sold over fifteen years ago?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

yes sir,

there are things in there catalog that I got as a Kidd. and I am 46

john


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course, the products have been upgraded and probably retooled. Some companies have gone under and other companies have purchased the tooling to manufacture the product also. 

Companies like Bowser and Athearn have been around since man started carving trains out of stone.

Bob


----------

